# My impressions of Newcastle and a bit more of Great Britain.



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*My impressions of Newcastle upon Tyne,
the North East and a bit more of the Great Britain.*













*Welcome! 

I want to share with you, my personal photo impressions of the cityscapes of Newcastle upon Tyne -my new home- and a bit more of the North East of England and why not, other interesting cities in this wonderful country. 

I hope you enjoy this thread* 
​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Newcastle upon Tyne*
September - 2017

City Centre




























The Quayside



















Bridges upon the Tyne









The Sage (Gateshead)









Millennium bridge








​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

World class architecture. :cheers:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I’m always happy to see images of Newcastle. A lovely city, and one of my favourites.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a nice, warm welcome you give the visitors of your new thread, falp -
you are such a friendly person! :hug:

Great pictures of Newcastle! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from U.K. :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful start, Falp!
I wish you a very happy stay in your new home, dear friend.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Newcastle definitely has architectural gems!


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks *skymantle, diddyD, openlyJane, yansa, christos-greece, Gratteciel, AbidM* for your kind comments :cheers:


*Newcastle University and surroundings*
In a very sunny day of September























































​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Newcastle Civic Center*
September 26






































​


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

Very impressive. Thanks!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

The norths best kept secret?


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

AbidM said:


> The norths best kept secret?


Only if you live in the south, Abid :shifty:

Newcastle is a lovely, liveable city. My son attended Newcastle university, so it is nice to see images of the campus again.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Great shots, Newcastle look very pleasant and handsome. Thank to share your pictures kay:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice city... and photos!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful city and pictures, falp! kay:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks *Jaborandi, AbidM, openlyJane, General Electric, Gratteciel, yansa* for your likes and comments 


*Newcastle city centre*
































































​


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Excellent photos! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:applause: beautiful

My favorite is the first kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice collection from a city I remember so fondly


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks all for your kind likes and comments 

*North Tyneside
Tynemouth - North Shields*










































































​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*North Tyneside
Tynemouth - North Shields*


















































































​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Obviously over-cast weather, not showing off Tynemouth at its best, but it if I were to live in or around Newcastle, Tynemouth is definitely one place I’d consider.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Very nice pictures, Falp!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

*Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I wish you Happy Christmas Holidays, falp!


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Thank you for the nice pictures, have a Merry Christmas :cheers:


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

openlyJane said:


> Obviously over-cast weather, not showing off Tynemouth at its best, but it if I were to live in or around Newcastle, Tynemouth is definitely one place I’d consider.


Thanks for your comment Open. Yes, Tynemouth is a very charming place. I've visited that town with a sunny weather and it looks nicer. I'll show it soon 



Gratteciel said:


> Very nice pictures, Falp!





Gratteciel said:


> *Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Thank you friend! :cheers: Have a very happy Christmas too 




yansa said:


> I wish you Happy Christmas Holidays, falp!


Thank you Yansa! Happy holidays for you too :cheers:



General Electric said:


> Thank you for the nice pictures, have a Merry Christmas :cheers:


Thank you GE  Merry Christmas for you!


Newcastle upon Tyne
The first snow fall of the Season
































































​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the nice pics of the first snow in Newcastle, falp! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you for creating this stunning new thread: I love the way you use color and light, and how you show town and country through your eyes. Good luck in your new home, and hope to see how you are discovering more architectures and landscapes


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks all for your kind comments. 


_'Beast from the East'_ in Newcastle

*During this week, the UK has experimented severe weather conditions and Newcastle has not been the exception. These is how the city looked in the last days of heavy snow. *


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

*More of the recent snowfall*


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice images in the snow.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Nice snow shots! Especially like #34.2.


----------



## Bluegate74 (Nov 28, 2005)

Don't forget the castle and its precincts. The city's namesake. Good pics of my home town.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful snow pics, falp! kay:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

beautiful! I like the quiet atmosphere of the places fresh with virgin snow.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful new sets, Falp!
All those photos of the city under the snow are beautiful.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots of Clifford's Tower!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow, Falp!
These last sets are really great. Thank you.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Amazing update :applause: especially like this and #59/1


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you very much Yansa, Christos, Why-Why, Gratteciel and Romashka for your comments and likes. 

This is the final set of the charming York...


York

A warm autumnal afternoon...











Walking around the city wall











Gardens and the Minster





























A nice roof garden











More from the wall



























​


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

York Art Gallery, at the end of the walls











River Ouse






































I hope you have enjoyed this very small collection of York. 

-----

Coming soon: Liverpool kay:
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Newcastle  :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a beautiful place, falp! kay:
Also love the roof garden you show us.


falp6 said:


> ​


----------

